# Musket ball?



## Lukikus2 (Apr 27, 2019)

It is lead. Found in Central Florida.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 27, 2019)

Pumpkin ball


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks like too many flats and angles to be a musket ball unless it was beaten up good all around.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2019)

I wonder if some soldier or hunter pounded it into a dice to gamble with. It was done on occasion.


----------



## Jimmypop (Apr 27, 2019)

And sometimes they sat around and chewed on them.....like maybe when somebody was sawing on an arm or leg.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks more like a piece of iron ore. No reason it couldn't be fired out of a smooth bore. Old times were tuff.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 27, 2019)

Probably is iron ore. I spoke to quickly. Haven't took a blade to it yet.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 27, 2019)

put a magnet on it


----------



## TarponStalker (Jun 18, 2019)

Where in Central FL did you find it ?  I have the remains of a flintlock rifle my grandfather found many years ago. It was in Sumter Co.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 19, 2019)

Looks more like a large garnet crystal with those typical flats.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2019)

Anvil Head said:


> Looks more like a large garnet crystal with those typical flats.


That was my first thought, too. There's a road-cut near here that has garnet crystals that look just like that imbedded in the rock.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 19, 2019)

TarponStalker said:


> Where in Central FL did you find it ?  I have the remains of a flintlock rifle my grandfather found many years ago. It was in Sumter Co.



Lake county


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 19, 2019)

What is a garnet crystal?


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 19, 2019)

It's a mineral crystal. There are several different types of garnets. That appears to be the rough ones used in making sandpaper. Others are quite nice and colorful and used in jewelry settings.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 28, 2019)

It's cool whatever it is.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 28, 2019)

Look closer at OP's picture then look at these, you can see the facets or sides of the crystals. They can be anywhere from cubed (4 sided) to Rhombic dodecahedron (enough sides to make it appear round).


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 17, 2019)

bilgerat said:


> put a magnet on it



Finally did. Hit it with a hammer. Busted the concrete and never put a dent in it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 21, 2019)

Showed it to a old timer. He said Spainish?


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 27, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Showed it to a old timer. He said Spainish?


I find them metal detecting civil war camp and battle sites do a google search for civil war canister shot, and also grape shot, you will find lots of pics and info, there should be others in the area you found that one. Happy hunting


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 28, 2019)

ScarFoot said:


> I find them metal detecting civil war camp and battle sites do a google search for civil war canister shot, and also grape shot, you will find lots of pics and info, there should be others in the area you found that one. Happy hunting



Cool. Thanks


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 29, 2019)

Cool find. I have one Revolutionary War ball....from the Battle of Camden, in SC. August 16, 1780. Unfortunately, the good guys didn't win that battle.


----------

